# Наше творчество > Визуальные искусства > Вопросы по графическим редакторам >  О Фотошопе серьезно. Вопрос/Ответ.

## Худсовет

Тема для любых вопросов, связаных с Фотошопом.
Спрашивайте, отвечайте, делитесь Опытом.

----------


## Алла и Александр

Первый вопрос. 
[IMG]http://*********ru/897598m.jpg[/IMG]

У девушки на фотографии очень красивые волосы. "Вырезать" их из фона очень трудно, а хочется их оставить таковыми как они есть, а  не прятать, и не "затерать" ластиком. Может кто-то владеет секретом "вырезания" таких пушистых волос?
Поделитесь. Думаю многие скажут за это огромное спасибо.

----------


## Mazaykina

> хочется их оставить таковыми как они есть, а  не прятать, и не "затерать" ластиком


Именно по этой причине и была взята эта фотография. Это, действительно, очень СЛОЖНО. У меня сын давно занимается фотошопом  и, как я вижу, часами сидит и по миллиметру вырезает такие детали. Но я спрошу у него, может есть другие способы.
Кстати, обратите внимание- Мало кто использовал ее в своих работах. :wink:

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Mazaykina*,
 Марина, я как раз и обратила на это внимание. Сама вчера сидела над ними около часа. Но к сожалению, у меня сейчас совсем мало времени. :frown: Срочная работа. Поэтому поучаствовать в конкурсе не получится.. Но хотелось бы все же попробовать сделать что-то стоящее с этой фотографией. Надеюсь, хоть каких то результатов добьюсь.:smile:

----------


## Худсовет

> кто-то владеет секретом "вырезания"





> часами сидит и по миллиметру вырезает


Вот и весь Секрет.:smile:

----------


## Kliakca

> Вот и весь Секрет.


Перо, выделение, каналы, в крайнем случае волшебная палочка.
Увы и ах, выхожу из конкурсанток по собственному желанию. :Tu: 


> Кстати, обратите внимание- Мало кто использовал ее в своих работах.


Фото неудачное для редактирования. Добавить яркости, удалить родинки, нанести макияж, добавить подвески, вот и всё что можно там отшопить. Голова занимает весь задний фон.:smile:

----------


## Рыжая Скво

> Голова занимает весь задний фон.


 Настя, открываешь чистый лист и переносишь голову в любой его угол, естественно фон добавив :Aga: 

 Пера с выделением и тем более волшебной палочки совершенно не достаточно 
для качественного отнятия необходимой части - для легких рисуночков да, но не для сложных профессиональных 
работ - о чем и сказала Мазайкина (сын так работает).
 По-моему Худсовет не брал на себя задачу обучать фотошопу, а всего лишь предложил нам общаться в ключе работы-вопросы-ответы.
Алла спросила - ты подсказала. Может еще кто чего шумнет. А может урок найдут если захотят с задачей справится. 
 Тем то и интересен конкурс - одинаковые неудобства для всех... дальше спасет мастерство и фантазия....

----------


## Victorya

[IMG]http://*********ru/897630m.jpg[/IMG]

Так пойдет?
[IMG]http://*********ru/906846m.jpg[/IMG]

Это, если совсем не возиться... Но, если бы девушка была из числа моих заказчиков, фотошопила бы её по-взрослому :biggrin:

----------


## Kliakca

> для легких рисуночков да, но не для сложных профессиональных 
> работ


*Рыжая Скво*,Иришка, что теперь скажешь, это тяп-ляп???:rolleyes:


[IMG]http://*********ru/873063m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/874087.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Kliakca*,
 Хороший результат. 
А рассказать о том как этого добиться сможешь?

----------


## Рыжая Скво

> Иришка, что теперь скажешь, это тяп-ляп???


Насть, это очень симпатичный, ну очень симпатичный тяп-ляп!
 - Если говорить о качественном выделении сложных мест - этого не произошло...
по крайней мере не о таком выделении говорила Мазайкина,
 - Просится замена яркости на украшении и использование штампа (для снятия эффекта резких краев)
 - Свеча.... я бы не положила ее сюда.... 

 Воть. Этим то и отличаются наши работы - фантазия, она ж у всех разная!

 Насть, при этом работа то нравится!!!!!! Это что-то неуловимое и непонятное,
так же как и все твои видео - ты чего-то насуешь к общему фону и так мило, так радостно получается - 
ни в жисть бы сама так не сделала, но при этом с удовольствием смотрю твои работы  :Aga:  :Ok:  :Oj:

----------


## Kliakca

> А рассказать о том как этого добиться сможешь?


Пост №6



> Насть я не обратила внимание, но похоже в последней работе


...и в первых трёх, выставленных с другим ракурсом. Это с японой-мамой я уже просто так делала, для удовольствия.  


> - Если говорить о качественном выделении сложных мест - этого не произошло...


Для 20 минут работы это нормальный результат.Было бы часа два-три, то и результат был бы не на скорую руку. Потому и ляпы в некоторых местах вижу, но доделывать времени не было.



> - Просится замена яркости на украшении и использование штампа (для снятия эффекта резких краев)
>  - Свеча.... я бы не положила ее сюда....


1)Небо звёздное, вот и свеча для освещения.
2)Украшение и перепады на лице специально затемнила под падение света от свечи, обрати на это внимание. Именно чтобы передать естественность теней.
3)Края? Скажу тебе честно, я не люблю, когда кожа гламурная, зализанная, а края выделенные.Если на лице нет кожного покрова, то в моём понимание это кукла.Всегда старалась сохранить естественность кожи, удалив только родинки и прыщики. В реальной жизни, у нас не может очертание краёв быть на переднем плане и чем дальше край от центра, чем больше должна теряться рескость и появляться сглаженность. А если говорить о романтике в картинах, то должна быть полная сглаженность и нежность цветов, и ни каких резких выделений!

На этом форуме у меня уже был случай. Попросили сделать фотошоп, я удалила все неровности и отдала. В ответ получаю сообщение с просьбой вернуть родинку, она в жизни оказывается, как талисман и без неё друзья не воспринимают моей работы. Пришлось прорисовывать родинку и возвращать естественность.


> так же как и все твои видео - ты чего-то насуешь к общему фону


Иришка, представь, что я тебе сейчас дам песню в МР3 и попрошу сделать мне клип на эту песню. Попробуй без камеры и снятия главного героя, автора, создать клип из пустоты. Сможешь????????
Вот и мне приходится из ничего делать подобие и включать фантазию.
Сюжетов в голове много появляется и представлений, как бы я это сделала после ассоциации от прослушанной песни, но не поеду же я к автору, за сотни вёрст снять хоть два-три ролика с его внешностью...
А сами они не могут снять и прислать кадрики, хотябы с камеры цифровика.
Хотябы мини ролик, как человек просто сидит курит, задумавшись или стоит грустный, прислонившись к берёзке. Остальное я бы сама наснимала в суете дневного и ночного города. Но увы, пустота оставляет желать лучшего...
Вот и сейчас меня попросили сделать ещё парочку, а из чего делать.... хотябы фотки...
Будем думать...


> - Если говорить о качественном выделении сложных мест - этого не произошло...


Вот задний фон от моей работы, покажи как надо и я извинюсь за свой язык. :Aga: :smile:
Хотя предложение т.Марины мне ближе к пониманию на подсознательном уровне.



> я не спец в фотоШопе. Поэтому, приглашу человека АВТОРИТЕТНОГО и НЕЗАВИСИМОГО! Который, если захотите не только критически оценит работы, но и даст дельные советы для совершенствования.


[IMG]http://*********ru/861823m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Рыжая Скво

> Для 20 минут работы это нормальный результат.


Ты спросила "Тяп-ляп?" - я ответила "Тяп-ляп!" :biggrin: Нормальный себе такой тяп-ляп :Aga: 



> Небо звёздное, вот и свеча для освещения.


Картинки совсем из разных историй.... да и вообще я векторные рисунки не жалую... Хотя сейчас и мульты в этой технике делают симпатичные...
да и герб у меня в подписи тоже вектор - подружка наваяла... ндрааавится мине :rolleyes::biggrin:



> Края? Скажу тебе честно, я не люблю, когда кожа гламурная


 Прочитай внимательно, я писала об украшениях... шейном, быть точнее - там край размывать надо без разговоров:tongue:
 Кожу по мере возможности тоже пытаюсь оставлять объемной - когда-нибудь научусь доставать размытие по-Г....  (Паш, подскажи!) по любому поводу 
и дело пойдет быстрее, чем вручную штамповать




> Вот и мне приходится из ничего делать подобие и включать фантазию


 Этим я и восторгаюсь - у меня быстро сюжет возникает, но это обычно земные и простые истории - у тебя все воздушно и феерично бывает.




> Вот задний фон от моей работы, покажи как надо и я извинюсь за свой язык


 Не,  Настя.... это твоя история. Просто показать тебе, что я умею фон заменить, не сохраняя мельчайших деталей - зачем? Сказать - поверь, я это умею! - тебе этого хочется? Скажу так - есть уважаемые сайты, где сидят мастера от фотошопа, в основном рисующие в планшетах - на паре сайтов я зарегистрирована, чтобы иметь возможность смотреть работы..... мне ни разу в голову не пришла идея поместить там свою работу, даже самую лучшую.... это я о том, что стараюсь адекватно оценивать свои художественные возможности и опять говоррю, что понимаю, когда говорят,что часами вырезают по миллиметру рисунок - понимаю, о чем это!

----------


## kuku

> Чтобы оценивать работу фотошоперов, надо самому владеть этой техникой, а не оценивать наглядную и эстетическую красоту. Надо знать сложности приёмов.
> Работа может быть навороченной, но делать её было очень легко.
> А может быть простенькой на вид, но сложной по технике создания.


И прямо в точку. :Ok: 


Вот к примеру фотка сделаная професионалом
http://www.bigsandy.net/images/band/BIG_sandy_21.jpg
, на такой фотке за 2 секунды вырезал или фон или фигуру и переместил её на край света
[IMG]http://*********ru/886387.jpg[/IMG]

Перенёс за 10 секунд без ретушовки !!!:eek::eek::eek::eek:
Это что-ли искуство ????Надо знать сложности приёмов.
[IMG]http://*********ru/880243.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## kuku

Под хорошую музыку хорошо фото :Jopa: ить !!!

Это оригинал

А это свободный полёт фантазии фото :Jopa: ра:biggrin:
[IMG]http://*********ru/855662.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Рыжая Скво

*Кuku*, :Ok: 

Фото из нета. И задание дочери посмотреть, идет ли ей челка :biggrin:

[IMG]http://*********ru/876149.jpg[/IMG]  [IMG]http://*********ru/860789.jpg[/IMG]

А это творческое обрезание... так больше нравится :rolleyes:

[IMG]http://*********ru/864885.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Худсовет

> если бы девушка была из числа моих заказчиков, фотошопила бы её по-взрослому


Покажите Ваши силы в Конкурсе - может быть и мы что-нибудь закажем.:smile:

А данная тема предназначена для вопросов и ответов. Если есть желание помочь - помогайте.

----------


## Kliakca

> Картинки совсем из разных историй.... да и вообще я векторные рисунки не жалую...


Посмотри на рамочные работы на любом сайте шоперов, там столько понатыканно в шаблоны, а ведь не количество прикреплений, а качество ценится.
Вот я и не стала напихивать всяких клипардов, цель ведь была переноса пушистости волос, а не ромашек, ламп Алладина, сундуков с сокровищами и другой утвари. С задачей я думаю справилась, а свечка в ночи для оттенков лица в самый раз подходит. :Aga: 


> Прочитай внимательно, я писала об украшениях... шейном, быть точнее - там край размывать надо без разговоров


Что надо было, я размыла и обвернула. Совсем замазывать нет смысла.
Попробуй сама, вот шаблончик с которого я делала.
[IMG]http://*********ru/971163m.jpg[/IMG]


> когда-нибудь научусь доставать размытие по-Г....


Заходишь в фильтры, выбираеш размытие и в выпавшем окне появляется (Размытие по Гауссу. :Aga: 
[IMG]http://*********ru/958875.jpg[/IMG]


> Ты спросила "Тяп-ляп?" - я ответила "Тяп-ляп!"


Ну пусть пудет тап-шляп, я лубительница, чисто для себя. Мне хватает. :Aga:  :flower: 


> Перенёс за 10 секунд без ретушовки !!!
> Это что-ли искуство ????Надо знать сложности приёмов.


Володь, вод и я о томже...:rolleyes:
Однородный фон, да ещё зелёный, удаляется одним нажатием волшебного ластика и делается прозрачным. Остаётся только перенести на новый фон мышкой, а вот там уже надо будет не только белую аккантовку удалять, но и тени, свет и объём подгонять.  Не сомневаюсь, что Куку понимает Цели и Задачи ДАННОГО Конкурса.[/QUOTE]
И я прекрасно понимаю, потому обе фотографии и сделала, не смотря на не удачную подборку. Надо учитывать что на форуме творческие люди и у них зачастую просто нет времени пялиться в стирательную ризинку по несколько часов.
Мы все любители, профи сидят на других сайтах...

----------


## Mazaykina

> Надо учитывать что на форуме творческие люди и у них зачастую просто нет времени пялиться в стирательную ризинку по несколько часов.


Настя, не мне тебе говоить, что эти обе фотографии взяты СПЕЦИАЛЬНО, именно потому, что фон у них очень удобный, как раз для любителя, которому нет нужды сидеть и часами вырезать, кликнул на однородный фон и он полностью удалился. Я говорила о другом вырезании. :wink:

----------


## Рыжая Скво

> на любом сайте шоперов, там столько понатыканно в шаблоны, а ведь не количество прикреплений, а качество ценится...


Насть, я к шаблонному украшательству вообще осторожно отношусь, а про качество прикреплений энтих финтиклюшек абсолютно согласна - нужно качество! :Aga:  



> Заходишь в фильтры, выбираеш размытие и в выпавшем окне появляется (Размытие по Гауссу


 Я пользоваться умею, только достаю на автомате и терминами не всеми владею... да... и реже, чем надо было бы пользуюсь -руки то к ластику тянуться, то к штампу.... как с собой бороться? :eek::biggrin:



> Ну пусть пудет тап-шляп, я лубительница, чисто для себя. Мне хватает.


 И мине тожа.:biggrin:

----------


## janet

Всем приветик! 
Я уже давно осваиваю эту программу и то много чего не понимаю,да и обучалась с помощью Олечки ,как чего не получается,так сразу Олечка помоги. 
Я по себе знаю,что это не легко ,а еще труднее объяснить как нужно.
Вырезаю я своим любимым ластиком и волшебной палочкой,зачастую и в правду часами сижу, размытием пользоваться не люблю,иногда приходится,в основном пользуюсь пипеткой,выделяю тон лица,потом мягкой кисточкой припудриваю кожу на новом слое(18 прозрачность,жесткость 5%) ,на этот слой немного добавляю шумов,что бы не смотрелось глянцево.Личико готово. С макияжем так совсем проблемы, сколько не тыркаюсь ну бестолку,но надеюсь освою. 
Я считаю что тема то для этого то и создана,чтобы помочь освоить программу,у каждого свои способы достигать одной и той же цели,кому как удобнее,а если есть способ попроще и побыстрее я бы с удовольствием о нем узнала.

----------


## Kliakca

Настоящие фотошоперы-это не хухры-мухры, там действительно всё нааааамного серьёзней и сложней.
Я бы отнесла к таким мастерам Садчи, которая и мне много раз помогала и её работы всегда вызывают восторг. Пока на нашем форуме я не встречала мастеров её класса!!! 

Названия функций технических возможностей я перечислила, остальное осваивается на практике.

----------


## overload

> Может кто-то владеет секретом "вырезания" таких пушистых волос?


Можно попробовать Topaz ReMask.
______________________________________
_"Плагин предназначен для маскирования и декомпозиции фотографий - то есть, отделения объекта от фона и плавного объединения с другим изображением. ReMask избавит вас от нудной и долгой работы по отделению мельчайших деталей таких как волосы, туман, шерсть. Topaz ReMask обладает продвинутыми алгоритмами наложения масок, что позволяет точно изолировать необходимый объект от общего фона и правильно вписать его в другое изображение.
В плагине Topaz ReMask используется свой фирменный метод маскирования Tri-map for ReMask, который производит выбор "нужных" и "плохих" пикселей на трех цветовых каналах. Topaz ReMask может справиться даже с такими сложными объектами, как волосы, мелкие детали, прическа, сложные "границы", тени и прозрачность.
Плагин Topaz ReMask легко интегрируется в Photoshop и расширяет функциональные возможности процесса маскирования."_
__________________________________________________

Кто ищет, тот найдёт.

----------


## Kliakca

> Можно попробовать Topaz ReMask.


Игарёша, спасибо за новый плагин, интересно, надо попробывать.

----------


## djwlabu

вырезать удобнее при помощи фильтра - ФИЛЬТР - ИЗВЛЕЧЬ- без проблем

----------


## Johnalkash

Вот тута есть один видеокурок по маскам касательно именно вырезания волос.
Он, правда, немножко на английском :biggrin:, и кому-то может показаться немножко геморным, однако, очень действенно.
http://av.adobe.com/russellbrown/AdvancedMasking.mov

----------


## Daddy777

позвольте и мне свои три копейки:
удалять фон ластиком не лучшее решение.
в фотошопе лучше избегать необратимых процессов, иначе можно испортить фотографию.
если кто-то хочет научиться "по-взрослому", то учите, что такое маски и слои.
это убережет вас от потери изображения, или его части.
все эти ластики, особенно "волшебные" могут отхватить пол-уха человеку, или еще пол-чего. не заметите во-время, не хватит history и прощай ухо :smile:

----------


## Mazaykina

*Daddy777*,
Вот и Виктор появился!  :Ok: Надеюсь, ты не только свои 3 копейки вставишь, а больше. :wink:

----------


## Kliakca

> в фотошопе лучше избегать необратимых процессов, иначе можно испортить фотографию.


Это как??????????????:biggrin:


> если кто-то хочет научиться "по-взрослому", то учите, что такое маски и слои.
> это убережет вас от потери изображения, или его части.
> все эти ластики, особенно "волшебные" могут отхватить пол-уха человеку, или еще пол-чего. не заметите во-время, не хватит history и прощай ухо


Прочитала советы бывалых и расмеялась.
1) С фоткой ничего не произойдёт пока мы не нажмём "сохранить как..." и в выпавшем окне 
не согласимся на подмену оригинальной фотки, которую открывали.В крайнем случае закрываем 
программу и открываем фотку по новой.
2) Во всех уроках, "начинающих" учат пользоваться опциями "дублировать слой" и все операции 
выполняются именно на дублированных слоях.
3) Что касается масок, то их можно также испортить и начинать
придётся с нуля.
*Daddy777*,совет, дублируй фотку при любых изменениях и работай именно с дублекатом!!!

----------


## Рыжая Скво

Аха, еще историю шагов на 20-ть! открутить назад можно - операции отменяешь, и все! 
А то, что работаем в слоях и масках, так это ж и.... всем понятно! :Aga:

----------


## Daddy777

> Это как??????


это ластиком стирать, к примеру.
то же самое делается при помощи маски,- черное/белое. испортить невозможно. слой остается нетронутым. как можно испортить маску, ума не приложу.
двадцать шагов history это не так много, как кажется. 



> А то, что работаем в слоях и масках, так это ж и.... всем понятно!


видимо не всем, раз некоторые ластиком стирают :wink:

----------


## overload

> историю шагов на 20-ть! открутить назад можно


20 шагов - стандартное для Шопа количество undo, оно изменяемо.

----------


## Рыжая Скво

> видимо не всем, раз некоторые ластиком стирают


Аха, ластиком и кистью, и штампом! Пользуюсь этой мелочевкой по полной программе! 

Если видели, с чего разговор начался, то обсуждали вот этот фрагмент фотографии

[IMG]http://*********org/58041.jpg[/IMG]

Который я прокоментировала.



> - Просится замена яркости на украшении и использование штампа (для снятия эффекта резких краев)





> я писала об украшениях... шейном, быть точнее - там край размывать надо без разговоров


 Я говорила о том что видела на данной фотографии, и как исправляла бы то, что мне не нравится(в уже готовой работе)
Если бы я накладывала энти украшения (в слоях) использовала бы размытие, или затемнение... ну и тень бы на кожу отбросила - 
это, согласитесь, делается несколькими кликами... 

Потом говорили о гламурной коже -



> Кожу по мере возможности тоже пытаюсь оставлять объемной - когда-нибудь научусь доставать размытие по-Г....  (Паш, подскажи!) по любому поводу  и дело пойдет быстрее, чем вручную штамповать


Согласитесь, что по коже таки частенько работают штампом - если не хотят придать ей эффект мраморной  статуэтки. Когда надоест - размытие нам поможет!




> двадцать шагов history это не так много, как кажется.


Аха, особенно если штампом пользоваться:biggrin:  



> 20 шагов - стандартное для Шопа количество undo, оно изменяемо.


Вот за это спасибо! Не знала! :Ok: 

Чичас научилась выделять в каналах - ндрааавится!!!! Довольна как слон!!!!
Многое удается сохранить из того, что раньше было бы утеряно!

----------


## Daddy777

я всего лишь хотел донести мысль о том, что:
1. *ластик* не самое лучшее решение при удалении заднего плана
2. для этого *целесообразнее* пользоваться маской, что и делается на практике большинством.
штампом пользуюсь сам конечно же, а куда ж без него? 
но о нем я и не говорил ничего.
конечно же, резервная копия всегда выручит. но прикиньте, сколько времени понадобится для удаления заднего плана? допустим час. в промежутках сохраняем файл? ага. иначе фотошоп зависнет на 55-й минуте и начинай всё сначала.
растянете history,- фотошоп будет жрать еще больше ресурсов, а на практике не хватит, как всегда, одного шага.
вот вам, в качестве примера, фотография молодоженов(можно найти в соседней теме, где они "выходят из рамки"). я ни в коей мере не критикую, а использую лишь в качестве примера, который "под рукой". кусок брючины у жениха выхвачен видимо тем самым волшебным ластиком. где его теперь взять?
не вопрос. с резервной копии можно повторить всё сначала, если у вас время девать некуда. а у меня с этим напряг. поэтому лучше никаких ластиков, слои, маски и регулярное сохранение файла в psd.

----------


## Kliakca

> то же самое делается при помощи маски,- черное/белое. испортить невозможно.


*Daddy777*,выложи ту фотографию с формате PNG с прозрачным задним фоном и сохранённой пушистостью волос, тогда я поверю и соглашусь. А пока это только голословность.:wink:



> двадцать шагов history это не так много, как кажется.


Не знание программы, не освобождает от выкладывания результата с прозрачным фоном!



> сколько времени понадобится для удаления заднего плана? допустим час.


:eek:
Мне потребовалось 20 минут на создание и завершение всей работы.:biggrin:


> растянете history,- фотошоп будет жрать еще больше ресурсов, а на практике не хватит, как всегда, одного шага.


Вот с этого и надо было начинать, что железо у тебя на свалку просится и фотошоп в этом не виноват. Я могу сутки работать в програмке и не виснет, и не выбрасывает. А если тебе железо не позволяет, то пользуйся портабле версией, облегчённая и установки не просит.



> вот вам, в качестве примера, фотография молодоженов(можно найти в соседней теме, где они "выходят из рамки"). я ни в коей мере не критикую, а использую лишь в качестве примера, который "под рукой". кусок брючины у жениха выхвачен видимо тем самым волшебным ластиком. где его теперь взять?
> не вопрос. с резервной копии можно повторить всё сначала, если у вас время девать некуда.


:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin: А штампом или кисточкой слабо дорисовать???
Зачем всё усложнять, набирайся навыков на практике и всё будет очень легко делать.


> регулярное сохранение файла в psd.


Зачем???:rolleyes:
Открыли фотку, нажали "дублировать слой", наложили верхние реснички, нажали "дублировать слой", наложили нижние реснички, нажали "дублировать слой", нанесли тени и румянец, нажали "дублировать слой", накрасили губы, нажали "дублировать слой", создали гламурную кожу, нажали "дублировать слой", заменили одежду и т.д.
С каждым слоем можно работать по отдельности и истории в 20 кликов хватит, даже для слабых компов.
Удачи!:biggrin:

----------


## Рыжая Скво

> С каждым слоем можно работать по отдельности и истории в 20 кликов хватит, даже для слабых компов.


Насть, ты о слоях говоришь. А кликов будет намного больше  :Aga: 



> фотошоп зависнет на 55-й минуте и начинай всё сначала.





> фотошоп будет жрать еще больше ресурсов, а на практике не хватит, как всегда, одного шага


Живу в двух папках. В одной 40 гигов свободных, в другой 240 примерно.. + импульсный блок стоит на случай отключения эл-ва -сам шоп еще не подводил ниразу.



> .. кусок брючины у жениха выхвачен видимо тем самым волшебным ластиком. где его теперь взять?


 Штампом дорисовать, как Настя сказала! А мне не слабо было бы в чужие штаны залезть - в совершенно чужой картинке отрезать и прилепить  :Aga: :biggrin:



> ластик не самое лучшее решение при удалении заднего плана


 Применять его в удалении заднего плана или выделении (в чистом виде) я не применяю, хотя отдельные варианты с быстрой маской, придусматривают его использование :tongue:



> если у вас время девать некуда. а у меня с этим напряг.


Это вы мне?!:eek::biggrin: Каждый день растягиваю часов в 20-ть! Оставшееся в сон. И все мало....:frown::biggrin:

----------


## Kliakca

> Насть, ты о слоях говоришь. А кликов будет намного больше


Иришка, ты меня не совсем поняла.:biggrin:



> Открыли фотку, нажали "дублировать слой", наложили верхние реснички, нажали "дублировать слой", наложили нижние реснички, нажали "дублировать слой", нанесли тени и румянец, нажали "дублировать слой", накрасили губы, нажали "дублировать слой", создали гламурную кожу, нажали "дублировать слой", заменили одежду и т.д.


Речь шла об испорченной работе и всё начинать с нуля.
Вот смотри.
Для любой операции создаём дублирующий слой, этот слой прозрачный и пикселей там нет, а это значит, что память на компе он не грузит, ну мизер.
Если я допустила ошибку на слое, например румянец нанесла фальшиво, а история не позволяет вернуть всё назад на этом слое, то я просто удаляю и создаю новый слой, но при этом все другие слои остаются на месте и не портятся, а тем более не портят фотографию. Они ведь уже выполненны нормально и история им не нужна.
Согласна?
Сама рассуди, скольно надо кликов на одном слое, чтобы наложить реснички или подкрасить губы или надеть шляпу? Ну максимум 5-10. 
Теперь поняла о чём это я писала?:biggrin:
А если всё делать на одном слое, то потери неизбежны, как и писал *Daddy777*.

----------


## Рыжая Скво

> создаём дублирующий слой, этот слой прозрачный и пикселей там нет, а это значит, что память на компе он не грузит, ну мизер.


 Похоже у меня с теорией хуже, чем с практикой - Настена Колумб  имя тебе:biggrin:

----------


## Kliakca

> Настена Колумб  имя тебе


Иришка, не пугай меня так, а то пойду пол менять... или двери...:biggrin:

----------


## Рыжая Скво

*Kliakca*, Хорошая такая себе хфамилия ... Колууумб! И ничуть пол менять не надо :biggrin:

----------


## Kliakca

> Хорошая такая себе хфамилия ... Колууумб!


... или яйцо Колумбово?:biggrin:

----------


## Рыжая Скво

> ... или яйцо Колумбово?


Не думаю, что оно бы тебя смутило.... ты бы и с ним быстро разобралась :Aga: :biggrin:

----------


## Рыжая Скво

Несколько человек задали вопрос по поводу этих работ, хотела по личкам ответить, потом решила, пусть коряво, 
но попробую для всех... Мне нравится то, что получается на выходе....
 НадеюсЬ, что кому-нибудь пригодится  :Ha: 

[IMG]http://*********org/66822.jpg[/IMG]


1) Загружаем фотографию.

2) Дублируем слой (только не говорите, что вы не знаете, как это сделать:mad::biggrin:). Теперь в нем делаем такой маневр:

Image > Adjustments > Desaturate , по русски вам повторяю:biggrin:
Изображение > Коррекция > Обесцветить (клавиши: Shift + Ctrl + U)

Обесцветили напрочь свое фото.

3) Продолжаем манипуляции с обесцвеченным фото.
Для начала  его продублируем. У нас уже три слоя в истории получилось.
С нашим новым слоем продолжаем работать.

Image > Adjustments > Invert
Изображение > Коррекция > Инверсия (Ctrl + I)

Получили негатив своей фотографии.

4) К негативному изображению применяем режим наложения

*Color Dodge* - *Осветление основы*

Кто не знает где его взять - спрашивайте! Изображение практически исчезло - остались несколько черных пятен 
на белом фоне - непугаться! Так должно быть!:biggrin:

5) Исправляем ситуацию - размываем то, что получилось:eek:

*Filter* > *Blur* > *Gaussian Blur*
*Фитьтр* > *Размытие* > *Размытие по Гауссу...*

А вот теперь на вкус - в выпавшем окне изменяйте радиус размытия начиная от единиц, ну 5 например, до 60-ти допустим....
Будете получать совершенно разные результаты на выходе. Выбрали? У вас получилось что-то черно-белое графическое......

6)  Сливаем два верхних слоя ( наш графический рисунок и обесцвеченное фото второго слоя)  
Заходим в *Слои* и находим функцию *Объединить с предыдущим - (Ctrl + Е)* 
Наш рисунок стал более выразительным.

7)  Повторяем  4-й ход - режим наложения. 
Только используем новую функцию *Luminosity* - *Свечение* 
Наш рисунок получил цвета - легкие, рассеяные.

8)  Ну, а теперь в фильтры - галерею фильтров  - выбираем любой стиль
Хорошо смотрятся масло,пастель,попробуйте эскизы и штрихи....на вкус!
ФСЁ!!!!! :Aga: 

 Спасибо не пойдет - картинкофф буду хотеть!:tongue:

Пока  писАла, пришлось повторять самой манипуляции... получилась картинка для Марьи.... ой не знаю, понравится ли ей:

[IMG]http://*********org/105754.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Рыжая Скво*,
 Ира, большое спасибо за урок. Вот что получилось у меня.
[IMG]http://*********org/71955m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********org/78099m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Рыжая Скво

*Алла и Александр*,Ага!  Здорово!!!
У меня часто бывает так - пришла к конечному результату - отмотала в истории несколько шагов, последний - минус по Гауссу размытие, 
И от него с новыми значениями размытия и фильтрами к другому результату.... и так, пока не понравится картинка.  А результат всегда разный! 
 Надеюсь, что доступно объяснила. Удачи всем!

----------


## Рыжая Скво

Э-э-э-э....... блин, куда приткнуться......шоб не флудить :biggrin:

Вот, с текстом натяпляпила... А чего....такую красивую дефффчонку хоть на майку, хоть на стенку... красиииива!  
Марин на яндексе чуть поболе размер есть.  :Aga: 


«Стена текста» на Яндекс.Фотках

----------


## Димитрий

вот пришлось по кубикам разобрать :biggrin:
[IMG]http://*********org/67724.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## sadchi

А можно тоже урок сделать?!
Вот что я хотела бы показать. Превращение в русалочку.
[IMG]http://*********org/96390m.jpg[/IMG]
С выбранной фотографии вырезаем будущую русалочку и переносим на подобранный морской фон. 
Сохраняем фото. Открываем его снова. Идём - Фильтр - Искажение - Рассеянный свет. Параметры ставим средние, иначе пересветим фото. Это добавит фотографии красивого, сказочного эффекта.
[IMG]http://*********org/79003m.jpg[/IMG]
Теперь затонируем фото.
Идём - Изображение - Коррекция - Цветовой тон/Насыщенность. Параметры фильтра выставляем примерно такие, как на картинке - 200, 25. И не забываем сначала поставить галочку напротив тонирования.
[IMG]http://*********org/75929m.jpg[/IMG]
Далее поработаем с глазами. Берём инструмент осветлитель и осветляем глаза, не затрагивая контуров! Так же осветлим губы.
[IMG]http://*********org/69785m.jpg[/IMG]
Теперь добавим нашей русалочке зеленоватого оттенка на волосы.
Создаём новый слой. На нём прорисовываем над волосами зелёным цветом, мягкой, непрозрачной кистью.
Затем меняем режим слоя на Мягкий свет. И можно немного убавить прозрачность слоя, чтобы не было слишком ярко.
[IMG]http://*********org/129176m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********org/106648m.jpg[/IMG]
То же самое делаем на глаза и губы. Создаём новый слой и на нём рисуем цвет глаз русалке. Можно голубым, можно зелёным.
Режим слоя меняем на Мягкий цвет. Так же можно уменьшить прозрачность слоя. Повторяем для губ. Только режим слоя меняем на Цветовой тон. И уменьшаем прозрачность слоя.
Теперь можно добавить элементов. Я нашла текстуру чешуи и обработаю кофточку.
Переносим чешую на наше рабочее пространство. Подгоняем по размеру, сделав слой полупрозрачным, ластиком стираем лишнее.
[IMG]http://*********org/129179m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********org/114843m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********org/88219m.jpg[/IMG]
Меняем слою режим на Линейный свет. Хотя для разных картинок могут подойти разные режимы. Поэкспериментируйте! Можно поменять цвет чешуи на зелёный. Это можно сделать зайдя в Изображение - Коррекция - Black & White. Наступив на Tint, подгоним цвет.
Вот такая у меня русалочка получилась. Можно по своему дополнить обработку фото, добавить кистей с морской тематикой. Урок вобщем простой, но эффект получается интересный! Надеюсь понравится! :Oj:

----------


## Алла и Александр

*sadchi*,
 Оля, хороший урок! Надо будет попробовать его сделать. Спасибо большое!

----------


## Рыжая Скво

*sadchi*, Олечка, спасибо!  :Ok:  Обязательно возьмем!!! :Aga: 

А это я Нюху слепила - сама фотка неудачная, но глаза и улыбка (настроение) 
были замечательными - так что б не пропало, взяла и порисовала.
Как и говорила - до Гауссового размытия шаги одинаковы. Гаусс и фильтры меняла - вот таких мультяшных девчонок получила :Oj: 



«Нюська» на Яндекс.Фотках

----------


## koluchka

девочки, дорогие! думала разобралась, ан нет! не получается! раньше включаешь фотошоп - справа окошки такие, где слои и еще много чего. а теперь их нету, куда они делись? они включаются в Адобе имадже, но там нет инструментов фотошопа, да и действия, которые я обычно делала (например, фото в рамочку) там не получаются. как сделать, чтобы оно сразу вместе запускалось? почему теперь так стало? подскажите, пожалуйста, кто в этом разбирается...
завтра уже юбилей, а я сделать ничего не могу..

----------


## vik-tan

*koluchka*,
Вверху на панели вкладка-window -клац и там выберите слои все что нужно еще для работы.

----------


## Рыжая Скво

*koluchka*, 
Ага - история, слои, инструменты, стили,параметры - галочки поставь!
 А еще кажется есть позиция -рабочая область по умолчанию - она возвращать должна первоначальные настройки. 
Я ничего не путаю?

----------


## Алла и Александр

Маски для работы в Фотошопе.
Маски к фотошоп.rar

----------


## overload

Собственно, для тех, кому надо быстро изменить фотографию по одному из сотен предустановленных шаблонов. Все шаблоны настраиваемы, комбинируются между собой. Что называется, "всё уже украдено до нас".
Вот, взял первую попавшуюся фотографию:



И применил к ней несколько разных шаблонов-обработок. Всё - в один клик, ничего не настраивал:

   

Кароч, для ленивых.

----------


## Касатик

Дорогие друзья, подскажите, пожалуйста, что можно сделать с фотографией, т.е. как можно её "облагородить" не в плане улучшения качества, а в плане фантазии для того, чтобы её м.б. было подарить на свадьбу жениху и невесте? Ничего в голову не приходит! :Oj: 
[IMG]http://*********org/176888m.jpg[/IMG]
Как по-вашему, стоит их "разрезать" или в паре оставить, и поместить в какой-нибудь фантастический сюжет?

----------


## sadchi

> как можно её "облагородить"


*Касатик*, Наталия, а есть ли вариант этой фотографии в бОльшЕм размере, чем этот?
savepic по умолчанию обрезает все фотки до 1024х768 пикселей. А это потеря качества. 
Если есть большое, загрузите там же, на savepic, через Показать дополнительные параметры и, 
где Уменьшить изображение:, поставьте точку напротив не уменьшать.
Можно тогда попробовать помочь, что-нибудь сделать! :flower: 
Зайдите на мою страничку http://sadchi.gallery.ru/ 
Посмотрите мои работы по свадебным работам и не только. Может Вам что-то понравится?! :Oj:  :flower:

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Кириллические шрифты*



http:/*************.com/ru/files/sshs2kyur  19,6 мб

----------


## Касатик

*sadchi*,
 Оля, спасибо! Работы очень понравились! :flower: 
А вот фото сделать больше - не получится, скорость моего Инета не позволить загрузить! :Tu:

----------


## kuku

"Фотошоп с нуля в видеоформате"+бонусы. Зинаида Лукьянова


Год выпуска: 2008
Язык интерфейса: только русский

Более 80 видеоуроков, 15 часов 52 минуты экранного видео посвященные только одной теме - Adobe Photoshop!
Все уроки записаны в Adobe Photoshop CS3 - русский вариант.
На дисках записаны следующие курсы:
Диск 1. Курс по основам программы Adobe Photoshop CS3
Продолжительность: 28 уроков - 6 часов 2 минуты
В этом курсе мы с Вами будем изучать основные элементы, понятия и принципы работы Фотошопа. Вместе с Вами пройдем все инструменты, и посмотрим, как каждый из них ведет себя в работе, научимся ориентироваться во всех палитрах программы, а также смело распоряжаться командами из главного меню.
После того, как Вы почувствуете уверенность в теоретической базе, мы перейдем к практическим занятиям, где вся Ваша фантазия и креативность, благодаря знанию всех инструментов, наконец-то, реализуются в готовых качественных работах!
Диск 2. Практический курс - только самые нужные уроки!
Продолжительность: 57 уроков - 9 часов 11 минут
Здесь Вы начнете применять полученные в предыдущем курсе знания на практике и к окончанию курса получите около 60-ти готовых работ, если конечно будете ответственно подходить к урокам и повторять все действия за автором курса.
+ бонусы:
* 204 декоративные рамочки + видеоурок по их использованию
* Видеоурок: 2 способа качественного вырезания сложных объектов
* Экшены: "Фреска" и "Свиток" + видеоурок по их использованию
* Экшены: "Рамка-стопка" и "Тень" + урок по их использованию
* Экшены: "Рамка-пленка" и "Рамка-взрыв" + урок по их использованию.

    * Добавлено: 10/10/2009
    * Автор: neo
    * Просмотрено: 520 

Ссылки: (для качалок)

    * http://rapidshare.com/files/29036934...art01.rar.html (95,78 МБ)
    * http://rapidshare.com/files/29037586...art02.rar.html (95,78 МБ)
    * http://rapidshare.com/files/29024842...art03.rar.html (95,78 МБ)
    * http://rapidshare.com/files/29027435...art04.rar.html (95,78 МБ)
    * http://rapidshare.com/files/29029754...art05.rar.html (95,78 МБ)
    * http://rapidshare.com/files/29030382...art06.rar.html (95,78 МБ)
    * http://rapidshare.com/files/29030940...art07.rar.html (95,78 МБ)
    * http://rapidshare.com/files/29024842...art08.rar.html (95,78 МБ)
    * http://rapidshare.com/files/29024841...art09.rar.html (95,78 МБ)
    * http://rapidshare.com/files/29024842...art10.rar.html (95,78 МБ)
    * http://rapidshare.com/files/29024841...art11.rar.html (95,78 МБ)
    * http://rapidshare.com/files/29038216...art12.rar.html (95,78 МБ)
    * http://rapidshare.com/files/29038833...art13.rar.html (95,78 МБ)
    * http://rapidshare.com/files/29039508...art14.rar.html (95,78 МБ)
    * http://rapidshare.com/files/29040119...art15.rar.html (95,78 МБ)
    * http://rapidshare.com/files/29040744...art16.rar.html (95,78 МБ)
    * http://rapidshare.com/files/29041368...art17.rar.html (95,78 МБ)
    * http://rapidshare.com/files/29031495...art18.rar.html (95,78 МБ)
    * http://rapidshare.com/files/29032066...art19.rar.html (95,78 МБ)
    * http://rapidshare.com/files/29032647...art20.rar.html (95,78 МБ)
    * http://rapidshare.com/files/29035421...art21.rar.html (95,78 МБ)
    * http://rapidshare.com/files/29036019...art22.rar.html (95,78 МБ)
    * http://rapidshare.com/files/29034827...art23.rar.html (95,78 МБ)
    * http://rapidshare.com/files/29036624...art24.rar.html (30,55 МБ)

Общий размер доступных файлов: 2,18 ГБ

----------


## O-lusha

Kuku, огромное Вам спасибо за колоссальную работу, очень давно хотела эти уроки! Надо как-то раструбить об этом по всему форуму, чтобы все нуждающиеся узнали.


P.S. Стихи - чудо!

----------


## kuku

> огромное Вам спасибо за колоссальную работу


:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin: :flower:  :Vah: Мадам не смеши меня !!!
Сылка из инета !!!
задаешь в Гогле то что тебе надо и сервер на которм должно быть !!!!!
Вот так и в принципе и вся работа и это за 1 секунду


Вот так : http://www.google.de/#hl=de&q=%D0%A4...3c103d2f71320a

----------


## kuku

Фотошоп с нуля в видеоформате 2 +





"Фотошоп с нуля в видеоформате" Диск 2



Если Вы в фотошопе "ноль", "чайник" или даже "ситечко От чайника", не беда.

Узнайте о самом результативном способе изучения фотошопа, без посещения дорогих курсов, без черно-белых самоучителей и без метода тыка.

На диске записаны следующие курсы:
Практический курс - только самые нужные уроки!
Продолжительность: 57 уроков - 9 часов 11 минут

Здесь Вы начнете применять полученные в предыдущем курсе знания на практике и к окончанию курса получите около 60-ти готовых работ, если конечно будете ответственно подходить к урокам и повторять все действия за автором курса.

Все знания, которые Вы получите в теоретическом курсе, пригодятся Вам для выполнения практических заданий. Здесь Вас ждут интересные и нужные уроки, такие как: создание коллажей, ретуширование фотографий, дизайн логотипа, уроки по web-графике и т.д.


В курс вошли 57 уроков общей продолжительностью 9 часов 11 минут.


РУБРИКА 1: Ретуширование фотографий.


Урок 1 - Повышение резкости фотографии.
Из этого практического урока Вы узнаете, какие фильтры в Фотошопе помогут Вам повысить четкость фотографии.
Мы с Вами сравним несколько способов и увидим, какой из них сделал свою работу лучше. Не попустите мимо себя эту информацию, и тогда на Ваших фото не останется эффекта "мутного стекла".

Урок 2 - Удаление шума с фотографии.
Эффект "зерна" или "шума" невероятно уродует фотографию. Но этого можно избежать с помощью некоторых Фотошоп фильтров.
Из этого урока Вы узнаете, где находятся фильтры по удалению шума, и как ими пользоваться.

Урок 3 - Удаление нежелательных объектов с фотографии.
Из этого урока Вы узнаете:
С помощью каких техник и инструментов можно удалить нежелательный объект с фото (предмет, дату и т.д.)
Как замаскировать его так, чтобы и следа не осталось!

Урок 4 - Реставрация старых фотографий.
Если Вам дорога история вашей семьи, то Вы не позволите старым фотографиям истлевать в пыльных альбомах. Подарите им второе рождение - отреставрируйте их! Ваши Бабушки и Дедушки будут невероятно рады такому подарку.
Из этого урока вы узнаете:
-Какие хитрые техники применяют профессионалы, и что они делают для того, чтобы 100-летнее фото смотрелось как новенькое.
Заказать реставрацию в салоне будет стоить вам немало денег, лучше научится этому самостоятельно.

Урок 5 - Возвращение цвета старым фотографиям.
Мне кажется, что Вы именно из тех, кто не останавливается на достигнутом. Поэтому предлагаю Вам продолжить омоложение старинных фотографий. Как? Добавить им цвета!
Из этого урока Вы узнаете:
3 (три) способа, которые применяются для колоризации черно-белых фотографий.
Какой для Вас будет лучше - смотрите сами.

Урок 6 - Портретная ретушь.
Наверно нет на свете женщины, которая не хотела бы иметь идеально гладкую матовую кожу. Если уж не в жизни, то хотя бы на фото.
В этом уроке я расскажу о том, как удалить все дефекты с кожи и придать ей аккуратный бархатистый вид.


РУБРИКА 2: Фото превращения


Урок 1 - Состаривание фотографии.
В наши дни наравне с ультрамодными течениями очень популярным остается создавать вещи "под старину". Чем старее вещь, тем выше она ценится.
Давайте попробуем и мы сделать что-то подобное!
В этом уроке я расскажу Вам о том, как из современной сделать старую потрепанную временем фотографию.
Предлагаю простейший и наиболее эффективный способ.
-В папке с дополнениями вы найдете очень полезные для этого урока материалы.

Урок 2 - Превращение фотографии в рисунок.
Хотите почувствовать себя настоящим художником? Нет проблем! Всего несколько замечательных фотошоп фильтров, и Ваша фотография превратится в рисунок!
В этом уроке я расскажу, какие фильтры и в какой последовательности нужно использовать для создания такого эффекта.

Урок 3 - Превращение фотографии в картину, написанную маслом.
Если вы видели когда-нибудь картины написанные маслом на близком расстоянии, то замечали, какая у них своеобразная текстура: толстые грубые мазки краски дают картине рельефность, объем...
В этом уроке я покажу Вам, как создается такой эффект.


РУБРИКА 3: Оформление Фотографий


Урок 1 - Создание рамок с помощью Фотошоп фильтров и кистей.
После просмотра этого урока Вы узнаете:
О специальных техниках, с помощью которых можно легко создать более 100 различных рамочек (Или вы собираетесь все фотографии размещать в однотипные рамки?).

Урок 2 - Рамка "3 в 1".
Этот урок Рамка "3 в 1" одновременно можно назвать и уроком по созданию коллажа.
В процессе урока Вы:
-Вспомните о таких операциях в Фотошопе как, тонирование, вырезание, дублирование, деформация и другое.
Создадите оригинально оформленный коллаж.

Урок 3 - Деревянная рамочка.
Дерево - это классический и в то же время стильный материал для оформления фото.
-В этом уроке Вы научитесь рисовать деревянную рамку в Фотошопе. Это очень увлекательное занятие. Попробуйте и Вы!

Урок 4 - Рамка <Игра теней>.
Самый простой способ сделать классную рамку - использовать стили слоя. 2 минуты и рамка готова!
Какие стили могут быть использованы, Вы узнаете из этого урока.

Урок 5 - <Полосатая> рамочка.
В этом уроке Вам откроется уникальная техника по созданию оригинальных рамок. Здесь используется само изображение, один инструмент и режимы наложения.
Как это все соединить вместе, чтобы родилась рамка, Вы узнаете из этого урока.


РУБРИКА 4: Оформление свадебных фотографий


Урок 1 - Романтический ореол.
Свадебные фотографии - особенные... Сколько в них романтики, любви, настроения. Как все это подчеркнуть?
Как добавить эффект таинственности и фантастичности портретам с невестой, я покажу в этом уроке на своем собственном фото.

Урок 2 - Опьяненные любовью (фотоколлаж).
Самый страстный поцелуй жениха и невесты можно оформить очень интересным способом - поместить их в фужер с вином.
Как сделать так, чтобы молодожены были именно ВНУТРИ фужера, а не висели снаружи как наклейка, Вы узнаете из этого урока.
-Различные варианты изображений с фужерами прилагаются.

Урок 3 - Ах, эта свадьба (фотоколлаж).
Самые торжественные свадебные моменты запомнятся вам еще лучше, если Вы оформите их подобным образом.
Как сделать такой сложный, но очень красивый коллаж, смотрите в этом уроке.


РУБРИКА 5: Коллажи и открытки


Урок 1 - Девушка на закате.
Этот великолепный коллаж, где девушка словно мираж озаряется на фоне неба, эффектно смотрится и прост в изготовлении.
В этом уроке я покажу Вам, как такое возможно реализовать. Обязательно посмотрите этот урок и поразите свою девушку до глубины души.

Урок 2 - Портрет на долларе.
Вы когда-нибудь мечтали, чтобы ваше лицо было на долларе? А может быть об этом день и ночь грезит ваш знакомый, потому как для него деньги - это смысл жизни?
Сделайте для него такой коллаж, он будет в восторге.
В этом уроке я расскажу, как добиться максимальной реальности изображения.
-Картинки с долларами прилагаются.

Урок 3 - Лицо на монетке.
Вычеканить лицо на монетке в 1 Euro тоже почетно!
В этом уроке я покажу, как создается такой эффект. А Вы потом достанете монетку и сверите, все ли я правильно сделала.

Урок 4 - Выход из фото.
Этот эффект здорово будет смотреться на тех фото, где объект съемки находится в движении: шагает, бежит, протягивает руку, выглядывает и т.п.
В этом уроке я продемонстрирую Вам, как создать этот удивительный эффект "выход объекта из фото".
После просмотра этого урока у Вас появится много оригинальных идей по созданию подобных коллажей.

Урок 5 - Поларойдная фотосессия.
Фотографии, где изображена группа людей (в моем случае была группа кошечек), интересно можно оформить, используя эффект поларойдных рамочек.
Как это сделать, Вы узнаете из этого урока.

Урок 6 - Открытка ко Дню Рождения.
Создание открытки на День Рождения - вещь непростая, больше даже не в техническом смысле, а именно на пути определения идеи композиции.
Ведь в открытке хочется выразить многое - свое отношение к человеку, пожелания и поздравления.
Как это удалось мне (и удастся Вам), смотрите в этом уроке.

Урок 7 - Календарь.
Если Вы самостоятельно хотите научиться создавать календари с фотографиями своей семьи или друзей, то вам обязательно нужно посмотреть этот урок.
-Календарные сетки есть в дополнительных материалах.

Урок 8 - Виртуальный костюм.
Если Вы думаете, что фотографии 3х4 делают исключительно в салонах, то Вы сильно ошибаетесь! Фото на документ Вы можете сделать в домашних условиях всего за несколько минут.
С техникой создания подобных фото Вы сможете ознакомиться из этого урока.
-Коллекция виртуальных костюмов для мужчин и женщин ждет Вас в дополнительных материалах.

Урок 9 - Выдавливаем кусочки фото.
Этот эффект "выделенных кусочков" будет здорово смотреться на любой фотографии.
Из этого урока Вы узнаете очень простой и интересный прием создания коллажа.

Урок 10 - Муза.
Из этого фантастического урока "Муза", как из драгоценного ларца, Вы сможете достать уникальные Фотошоп приемы и техники, например:
Как создать эффект "выход из темноты".
Как рисовать луч света и посыпать его волшебными звездочками.
Как разместить на человеке крылья от бабочки, чтобы они смотрелись красиво и натурально.


РУБРИКА 6: Фоны и текстуры


Урок 1 - Фон <Цветная паутинка>.
Из этого урока Вы узнаете о том:
Какие Фотошоп фильтры нужно использовать, чтобы создать вот такую воздушную цветную паутинку.

Урок 2 - Фон "За гранью разумного".
Кто-то любит все белое, нежное и доброе, а кому-то подавай черное, грубое и жестокое... Пожалуйста!
Для любителей ужастиков и фантастики, этот урок по созданию умопомрачительного бэкграунда.

Урок 3 - Волнообразный фон.
В этом уроке Вы узнаете еще один простой способ создания красивейшего узорного фона.
Кроме того, я расскажу, какие режимы наложения нужно использовать, чтобы получить очень аппетитные текстурки, например, шоколадные, карамельные и др.

Урок 4 - Мраморная текстура.
Это удивительно, но программа Фотошоп позволяет создавать текстуры идентичные натуральным, так например, мрамор.
В этом уроке я расскажу про один фильтр, который Вам понадобиться, чтобы вытесать глыбу мрамора. А потом Вы сможете применять этот материал для оформления рамочек или интерьера на фотографии будущего дома.

Урок 5 - Мятая бумага.
Чтобы продемонстрировать Вам этот эффект, мне пришлось помять этого милого ежика.
В этом уроке Вы узнаете, как создать текстуру мятой бумаги, и как наложить на нее фотографию.

Урок 6 - Шерсть леопарда.
После того, как Вы сделаете этот урок, вам захочется погладить монитор!
Потому как шерсть получится настолько натуральной, что Вы и впрямь поверите, что перед Вами живая спина леопарда.


РУБРИКА 7: Текстовые эффекты


Урок 1 - Искажение текста.
В этом уроке Вы научитесь "укладывать" текст на плоскость, например, на дорогу. Здесь я предложу Вам 2 способа по деформации текста, оба с учетом перспективы.
-Первый способ - использование инструмента "Свободная трансформация".
-Второй способ - применение очень полезного фильтра "Исправление перспективы".

Урок 2 - Текст по сложному контуру.
Лучше 1 раз увидеть, чем 100 раз прочитать. Это выражение будет верным в данном случае, так как разместить текст вокруг сложного объекта (здесь летящего мальчика) будет затруднительно без подсказок специалиста.
В этом уроке будут использоваться маски, контуры, текст. Не пропустите этот нужный для Вас урок.

Урок 3 - Зеркальное отражение текста.
Это очень стильно, модно, современно... Сейчас многие дизайнеры используют этот эффект - "отражение от зеркальной поверхности".
Вы только представьте, как будет выгодно смотреться товар или текст в рекламном буклете на блестящей лаковой поверхности.

Урок 4 - 3D текст.
В этом уроке Вы найдете хороший совет по созданию объемного текста.
Здесь же мы вплотную поработаем со стилями слоя, и Вы увидите, как эти стили будут изменять текст.
На заключительном этапе урока я научу Вас добавлять тексту красивый блик.

Урок 5 - Текст-анимация "Огонь".
В этом уроке Вы впервые встретитесь с замечательным инструментом под названием "Анимация"
С помощью него Вы научитесь создавать пылающий горящий текст. Языки пламени будут плавно возгораться и затухать.


РУБРИКА 8: Природные эффекты


Урок 1 - Лето-осень-зима.
Невероятно, но факт! В Фотошопе легко можно превратить лето в осень, а осень в зиму.
Как это сделать, вы узнаете из этого урока.

Урок 2 - Дождь в Париже.
Вам когда-нибудь удавалось запечатлеть яркую ветвистую молнию? Нет? Не переживайте, потому как сильный ливень и яркую молнию можно легко подрисовать в Фотошопе.
В этом уроке я покажу Вам, как это сделать.

Урок 3 - Огни большого города.
Ночью город преображается до неузнаваемости! Найдите в своем архиве какой-либо снимок из ночной жизни Вашего города.
Я покажу, как добавить к нему эффект сияющих огней.

Урок 4 - Туман и облака.
Как добавить на фото легкий туман или мощный облачный взрыв, узнаете Вы из следующего урока.


РУБРИКА 9: Рисование с нуля


Урок 1 - Рисуем сферу.
В этом уроке мы нарисуем с Вами круглую сферу. В нее можно будет посадить кого угодно, например, мышку или человека.

Урок 2 - Школьная доска.
Этот урок - небольшое воспоминание о веселых школьных днях.
Здесь мы с нуля будем рисовать школьную доску, а потом писать по ней мелом.

Урок 3 - Модный фон.
Векторные картинки сейчас в моде, более того, они на пике популярности.
Уверена, не раз Вам уже попадались красивые векторные фоны, а Вы не знали, как и с помощью каких инструментов, они создаются.
Так вот Вам мой урок по рисованию таких же!

Урок 4 - Кредитная карта.
В наше время кредитной картой уже никого не удивишь, она есть в кошельке почти каждого гражданина. А попробуйте взять и нарисовать свою кредитку в Фотошопе!
Подробное руководство по рисованию Вы узнаете из этого урока.

Урок 5 - Мышка-норушка.
Хотите научиться рисовать Пером с белого листа прикольного мышонка? Тогда смотрите этот видеоурок.
Здесь Вас ждет очень много полезных приемов и техник.


РУБРИКА 10: Дизайн


Урок 1 - Создаем стильный логотип.
Как нарисовать стильный логотип для своей компании, Вы узнаете из этого урока.

Урок 2 - Обложка для журнала.
Вы или Ваши знакомые мечтали когда-нибудь появиться на обложке гламурного журнала, например, Cosmo?
Так вот теперь у Вас может появиться все необходимое для осуществления этой мечты: знание техник и приемов, логотипы известных журналов, творческий настрой.

Урок 3 - Реклама товара.
Из этого урока про создание рекламки товара Вы узнаете:
Как представить Ваш товар в выгодном свете.
Как негласно рассказать о нем и настроить покупателя на его приобретение.

Урок 4 - Флаер на вечеринку.
Организуйте вечеринку для друзей и пригласите их с помощью флаеров, созданных своими руками! Вот будет радости и удивления!
О том, как нарисовать флаер на вечеринку, Вы узнаете из этого урока.


РУБРИКА 11: Web-графика


Урок 1 - Кнопка на сайт.
Она такая гладкая, блестящая, прозрачная, будто сделана из стекла... кнопочка для сайта.
Если Вы хотите научиться делать такие же кнопки, которые так и кричат "Нажми на меня", то это урок для Вас.

Урок 2 - Иконка в виде часов.
Здесь мы будем рисовать иконку в виде часов.
Из этого урока Вы узнаете, как украсить ваш сайт стильными объемными иконками.

Урок 3 - Шаблон для сайта.
В этом уроке Вы узнаете о том:
Как рисуется шаблон для сайта.
Как создать стильную навигацию и шапку для сайта.
Как нарисовать небольшой бокс, куда Вы сможете разместить любой текст: новость, анонс или рекламу.

Урок 4 - Реклама на сайт.
Если у Вас появилась идея создать качественную привлекательную рекламу на сайт, то советую Вам обязательно посмотреть этот урок.
Из этого урока Вы сможете выписать для себя множество полезных приемчиков, например:
-Как самостоятельно создавать текстуру и накладывать ее на объект.
-Как добиться 3D эффекта на изображении.
-Как добавить глубину цвету.
-Как корректировать готовые стили слоя, чтобы получить нужные эффекты на кнопке и др.


РУБРИКА 12: Aнимация


Урок 1 - Аватарка.
Вы должно быть знакомы с таким явлением, как аватар. Это небольшое графическое часто анимационное изображение Интернет пользователя, которое он использует, например, на форумах, для презентации себя самого.
Если В

    * Добавлено: 16/10/2008
    * Просмотрено: 3209

----------


## PAN

> Мадам не смеши меня !!!
> Сылка из инета !!!


Вольдемариус... Это для тебя два пальца об дорожное покрытие...

А людям действительно нужна помощь...

----------


## Шураша

Хочу вернуться к первому посту, по части вырезания пушистых волос. В качестве нелирического отступления, эта проблема, отчасти напоминает вопросы, на музыкальных ветках, о том как из фонограммы убрать голос для получения минусовок. Однозначно адекватно, не то, не другое - невозможно! Будут потери, а вот степень и заметность этих потерь зависит от задачи. Даже в случае однородности фона, заменить светлый фон на тёмный,(тёмный на светлый), сменить цвет, почти невозможно, так как волосы прозрачные, да и цветовые рефлексы на них именно от этого фона. Я написал "почти", потому что есть способы покуролесить; режимы смешивания слоёв, выделение и изменение периферийных частей волос...и далее, в рамках задачи.
Теперь про конкретную фотку. Никто почему-то не предложил эффективный и быстрый инструмент для данного случая. "Выделение > Цветовой ряд". Пипеткой отмечаем тёмную часть фона, затем, пипеткой с плюсом прибавляем часть посветлее. Ползунок двигаем максимально вправо, если хотим оставить максимальное количество волос. Жмём окей. Вы увидете выделенный фон. В отличие от волшебной палочки, это выделение не надо растушёвывать, оно само меняет степень своей выделенности по мере изменения тона. Из этого свойства следует такая закавыка. Лицо девущки тоже, отчасти,  в меру своей светлости, будет выделенно. И если мы подложим на выделение фон, этот фон отчасти ляжет и на лицо. Чтобы этого не случилось надо с помощью лассо+Alt отминусовать лицо. Чтобы лицо стало светлее я продублировал слои и смешал их  в режиме "экран".

[IMG]http://*********ru/1479084.jpg[/IMG]

А подскажите ещё, как сюда вставлять картинки с превьюшкой.

----------


## PAN

> А подскажите ещё, как сюда вставлять картинки с превьюшкой.


Примерно так...
[IMG]http://*********ru/1479084m.jpg[/IMG]

Когда картинка закачалась на сервис - выбирай второй пункт из предложеных - 



> 2. Ссылка для форумов vBulletin, phpBB, FastBB и др. (с превью/миниатюрой):

----------


## master

Kuku  Спасибо за видео уроки!!!

----------


## lumarus

*kuku*,
 Спасибочки за видеоуроки :flower:

----------


## annuschka

Знатоки фотошопа! У меня такой вопрос: когда накладываешь тень на обьекты - они все под определенным углом и этот угол действует на все обьекты. А можно ли его  изменить, т.е. например на одном обьекте 120 градусов, а на остальных 130 и как это сделать. Спасибо всем кто откликнется!

----------


## Шураша

Выделите объект в новый слой, и делайте с ним что хотите. Это настолько очевидно, что я задумался, может я не понял вопроса?

----------


## LINSLI

*annuschka*, если правильно понял, то вот посмотри как действует вот эта галочка. 
[IMG][IMG]http://*********org/759649m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

----------


## annuschka

> Выделите объект в новый слой, и делайте с ним что хотите. Это настолько очевидно, что я задумался, может я не понял вопроса?


Нет,  изменение угла тени на каком либо слое приводит к изменнию на всех слоях автоматически!




> вот посмотри как действует вот эта галочка.


Спасибо, ты Гений! Все так просто оказывается,... вот еще чему то научилась!

----------


## PAN

Как всегда - самое сложное, это дать правильный ответ на простой вопрос...:biggrin:

----------


## Mazaykina

*PAN*,
 Паш, а тебе не кажется,что пора новый конкурс соображать? У нас уже столько специов по фотошопу!

----------


## юрик71

*kuku*,
 что-то ссылки на 2-й диск пропали?

----------


## PAN

> что-то ссылки на 2-й диск пропали?


Вместе с самим Куку...:frown:




> Паш, а тебе не кажется,что пора новый конкурс соображать?


Да уже неделю голову ломаем... :Aga:

----------


## СМИТТИ

Всем добрый вечер. Я к вам за помощью. Я воспитатель, через фотошоп в основном оформляю свою группу. Два месяца назад купила диск с программой adobe-photoshop-cs3. Закончился ознакомительный период, фотошоп накрылся. Затем муж вставил какой-то код - снова фотошоп заработал. Теперь опять накрылся, так как не было какой-то активации. Опять же через код запустить не получается. Уважаемые специалисты, подскажите, что можно сделать?

----------


## Алина зая

ну по правильно купить лицензионнй фотошоп за деньги и все бeдет хорошо
А не по правильному искать хорошо "взломанный" (я рекомендую искать на allday.ru).
других вариантов нет

----------


## Шураша

Вроде как можно погуглить отдельно код активации.

----------


## annuschka

Кто мне может подсказать  как делается такая прозрачная лента или вуаль? 

Есть ли какой то плагин для этого или это делается при помощи маски?Может кто научит? ...Вот например такую сетку делать я уже научилась с помощью плагина Dragon fly

----------


## overload

*annuschka*,
такое можно сделать градиентом.
Сделать градиентную маску, рисуем ленту, в градиенте выбираем соответствующий шаблон, только параметрами прозрачности поэкспериментировать...

----------


## sadchi

> прозрачная лента или вуаль?


А ещё есть такие готовые кисти для фотошопа. :Smile3:

----------


## Lena65

Скажите мне пожалуйста Тундре - как с фотографии убрать сзади фон, лишнее? что для этого надо иметь из программ? :Grin:

----------


## Шураша

Дык, собственно ту программу, на ветку которой вы и зашли. С помощью лассо выделяете то, что надо редактировать и творите, с ним, что хотите. Если вставите фотку, покажу подробнее.

----------


## dalisima

Привет всем! Посмотрела....почитала - понятно только одно: каждый должен заниматься своим делом! Кто-то уже и профи в этом деле, у нас провинциальный городок и даже в фотосалонах могут изуродовать фотошопом так.... не иначе как ДРУЖЕСКИЙ ШАРЖ (правильно написала?) фотографии не назовёшь! У дочери была регистрация брака - не торжественная..... хочется фотографии сделать свадебными, красивыми..... может кто нибудь мне поможет? Очень прошу!

----------


## Шураша

А что вы подразумеваете под красивыми фотографиями? В классической фотографии 90% её качества зависят от фотографа, а не от, последующей, обработки. 
Если поясните что в хотите от конкретного снимка, то, может я смогу вам помочь.

----------


## dalisima

Я не о плохом фотографе пишу а о том что нет возможности превратить обычные фото в свадебные и сказочные..... так как умеете вы делать......

"Невеста" была в чёрном платье в белый горошек! Я хотела видеть дочьв  розовом или белом.... хотела чтоб наряд был у брачующихся торжественный!

----------


## Шураша

Так вы хотите изменить цвет платья? Или ещё что-то? Присылайте, перекрашу.

----------


## марина С

уважаемые мастера фотошопа, привет вам от фото*опера чайникового. 
помогите мне, пожалуйста.
что-то случилось у меня с прямоугольным выделением:теперь оно приобретает вид то круга, то скругленного квадрата, а потом вокруг него возникает какое-то обрамление размером гораздо больше выделенной области, а при применении деформации почему-то приобретает какой-то полупрозрачный вид. раньше такого не было...
вот так это выглядит
[IMG][/IMG]
почему так получается. может я где-то что-то не так "потрогала"????

----------


## annuschka

Марина, хоть я и не мастер, но чуть чуть разбираюсь! А также у меня стоит немецкая версия фотошопа, но все же... попытаюсь тебе обьяснить:

когда у тебя нажато прямоугольное выделение, посмотри сверху на панели, там должно быть что то типа "мягкий край", не знаю точно как на русском,  ты увидишь что значение стоит в пикселах. Так вот поменяй циферку на ноль и должно потом все стать нормально.

----------


## марина С

ну, ребяты, не знаю почему, но все стало на свои места, а я так ничего и не трогала. просто закрыла программу...
ну и дела...

----------


## Шураша

А судя по картинке, инструмент был интересный, совмещающий в себе и выделение и растушовку и трансформацию. В моём стареньком Фотошопе такого нет.

----------


## Александринка

Девочки! Не знаю в какую тему пристроиться, может, здесь кто-нибудь подскажет. Я ищу программу "Фото Декор". Я так привыкла к этой программе -удобная и легкая, вполне годится для таких "чайников" как я. Но у меня заканчивается срок действия программы, а продлить (купить) через инет у меня не получается. Меня уже "нагрели" на энную сумму. Пусть небольшую, но все равно обидно. Если у кого-нибудь есть, поделитесь - если не жалко! Буду очень признательна! Знаю, что вы всегда поможите - вы такие умненькие, все знаете и умеете. ))))

----------


## natali66

> Девочки! Не знаю в какую тему пристроиться, может, здесь кто-нибудь подскажет. Я ищу программу "Фото Декор". Я так привыкла к этой программе -удобная и легкая, вполне годится для таких "чайников" как я. Но у меня заканчивается срок действия программы, а продлить (купить) через инет у меня не получается. Меня уже "нагрели" на энную сумму. Пусть небольшую, но все равно обидно. Если у кого-нибудь есть, поделитесь - если не жалко! Буду очень признательна! Знаю, что вы всегда поможите - вы такие умненькие, все знаете и умеете. ))))


А мне нравится программа Студия коллаж тоже очень удобная и легкая.

----------


## natali66

прошу помощи нужно сделать вырез объектов с фото, надо к свадьбе сделать этикетки и календарь.

----------


## Гумочка

Дорогие мастера, подскажите, пожалуйста, как поменять цвет на данном рисунке. Хочется его перекрасить в зелёный цвет... Хочу сделать сыну в садик, но цвет рисунка сливается с цветом шкафчиков... Вот и сам рисунок files.mail.ru/PXDAW0

----------


## PAN

*Острая*, 
Залейте рисунок на http://*********ru/ не изменяя размер
первую ссылку копируйте сюда, на форум...
А там посмотрим... :Yes4: 

Ссылка на мейлру не работает, да и ходить туда не каждый захочет (да-да... :Yes4: )

----------


## PAN

[IMG]http://*********net/1761119.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********net/1759071.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********net/1748831.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Aurora

> Ссылка на мейлру не работает,


ссылка прекрасно работает, просто вы "не умеете ее готовить" )))






> Хочется его перекрасить в зелёный цвет..


Не совсем поняла, что именно вы хотите перекрасить в зеленый цвет, но явно не кота))) Поэтому вот так примерно, если вас устроит... http://yes-yes.ifolder.ru/25000934

вот образец того, что под ссылкой  [IMG]http://*********org/2072904m.png[/IMG]

----------


## PAN

> ссылка прекрасно работает, просто вы "не умеете ее готовить" )))


Оно мне надо???... :Grin: 



> вот так примерно



Дорогие дамы... 
Просто уточняю для вас, что политикой администрации форума является предпочтение размещения изображений именно на http://*********ru/...
При этом, несомненно, каждый волен размещать свои картинки где угодно, сеть широка... :Grin: 

В данном же случае - одна размещает файл на мейле, куда многие не заходят принципиально, как впрочем и на одноклассников и вконтакты... вторая вообще на ифолдере, где нужно скачивать, попутно досыта наемшись рекламы...))) 
Будьте проще...  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Гумочка

> Дорогие дамы... 
> Просто уточняю для вас, что политикой администрации форума является предпочтение размещения изображений именно на http://*********ru/...


Если честно, то я даже не подозревала о подобной политике администрации. Очень часто в Разделе ведущих коллеги грузят файлы на мэйл...

----------


## Гумочка

> Не совсем поняла, что именно вы хотите перекрасить в зеленый цвет, но явно не кота))) Поэтому вот так примерно, если вас устроит... http://yes-yes.ifolder.ru/25000934
> 
> вот образец того, что под ссылкой


Вот это я и имела в виду. Спасибо большое!!! Только мне бы объяснение того, как это сделать самостоятельно... Пошагово, если не затруднит...

----------


## PAN

> Если честно, то я даже не подозревала


Вероятно причиной этому является обычная корпоративная замкнутость... :Grin:  Многие постоянные пользователи раздела ведущих даже не подозревают о том, что на нашем форуме есть другие разделы... И это факт, с которым приходилось встречаться неоднократно...

А вы лично посетили ВСЕ разделы нашего многоэтажного форума???

--------------------

http://*********ru/ был выбран по той причине, что на сегодняшний день из всех широкоизвестных сервисов он наименее захламлен рекламой...

----------


## Гумочка

> А вы лично посетили ВСЕ разделы нашего многоэтажного форума???


Лично Я посетила все разделы сайта при первом его посещении. Потом заходила в гости по мере надобности. Но в основном я сижу в Разделе ведущих (побочный заработок) и Детском (основная работа). В разделе культработников я даже загружала фото через рекомендуемый сервер (на тот момент даже не подозревая ни о какой политике). Вот, как бы так...

----------


## Aurora

> Только мне бы объяснение того, как это сделать самостоятельно... Пошагово, если не затруднит...


Я дублировала слой, затем Редактирование _Коррекция- Цветовой тон/насыщенность, поставила галочку на Тонировать и двигая рычаги подобрала цвет. затем нажала ок. Затем в палитре слоев нажала на знак "Создать маску слоя". Установила цвета по умолчанию черный к белому и круглой кистью закрасила те области на картинке, цвет которых нужно было оставить без изменений. Работая кистью, увеличивала изображение, чтобы не закрастить желтые области окантовки, так как именно их необходимо было оставить зелеными. Затем, находясь в палитре слоев на верхнем слое, правой кнопкой мыши кликнула и в выпадающем меню выбрала "Применить слой-маску" и слила слои. Вот и все.

----------


## Гумочка

> Вот и все.


Спасибо ОГРОМЕННОЕ, *Aurora!* Теперь будет чем заняться дома. Надеюсь, у меня всё получится!!!

----------


## Aurora

Я посмею порекомендовать вам сайт Лукьяновой - фотошопмастер. Все бесплатно, уроки разделены по степени сложности. Переводы команд даны с переводом, действия расписаны по шагам. Чтобы научиться работать в ФШ НЕОБХОДИМО начать с выполнения уроков. Может показаться, что эффекты и действия, которые предлагают в уроках, вам сто лет не нужны, но вы все равно делайте - отлично набивается рука и приходит понимание программы и ее функций. Я практически все уроки на том сайте выполнила.

----------


## Гумочка

> Я посмею порекомендовать вам сайт Лукьяновой - фотошопмастер.


Я, кажется, там была и скопировала себе все уроки (26 штук). Действительно, доходчиво объясняет для таких чайников как я. Спасибо за совет, творческих и профессиональных Вам успехов. Мы с Вами практически коллеги, только я - учитель начальных классов.

----------


## Aurora

Там уроков горадзо больше)))

----------


## л-л-л

ребята-девчата, я к вам из соседнего раздела. музрук. Заставили делать сайт для детского садика, всё хорошо, только надписи хорошей нет. 

она в пейнте получается ну по любому никакая...
не поможете мне, а? Что-нибудь детсадовское....
Вот адрес, чтоб размеры понятны были.
http://detsad9.jimdo.com/
пожаалуйста :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Aurora

Может вам в таком стиле попробовать сделать? Стиль а ля ну-погоди))))


А если честно, мне ваша надпись нравится. Не знаю почему вы так к ней категоричны. Чуть цвет заменить и прекрасно будет смотреться. Поиграйте с цветом, нпа мой взгляд, ваша надпись прекрасна!

----------


## л-л-л

> А если честно, мне ваша надпись нравится. Не знаю почему вы так к ней категоричны. Чуть цвет заменить и прекрасно будет смотреться. Поиграйте с цветом, нпа мой взгляд, ваша надпись прекрасна!


Наталья, понимаешь, если на сайте смотреть, то видно, что буквы на сероватом фоне. Я сейчас фон поменяла http://detsad9.jimdo.com/ там радуга внизу,
мне кажется, стиль"а ля ну-погоди" будет смотреться гораздо интереснее.

  Сделай пожалуйста на свой вкус. У тебя наверняка куча прикольных шрифтов :Aga:

----------


## 11roland13

*Люди добрые, мне нужна срочная скорая помощь!!! В следующую пятницу выезжаю с сольным концертом, новых афиш нет, старые закончились, пришлось самостоятельно "калякать"... скачала прогу RonyaSoft_Poster_Designer_2.01.15 для создания широкоформатных макетов афиш, баннеров и растяжек... и всё бы ни чего, афиши- слава богу- удались на славу (сама горжусь своими "достижениями", ведь в фотошопе ни в зуб ногой!..), но проблема в том, что файлы открываются непосредственно и только в окне редактора. при сохранении автоматически приобретают формат "rpd", а после закрытия рабочего окна не открываются ни каким макакером!!! мне их не то что теперь не распечатать, а даже не просмотреть по отдельности! Что делать- ума не приложу!..

Если кто-нибудь работал с таким типом файлов, помогите пожалуйста хоть советом, как перевести вымученные, выстраданные мной "творения" в подобающий вид??? У меня на компе отрываются только png, jpg, Jpeg и gif. Даже проф.принтер не видит мои афиши!!!* 

не знаю, получится ли загрузить по скрепке, но даже радикал выдаёт ошибку на неопознанный формат... в общем, смотрите сами...

мда... скрепочка тоже выдаёт "неопознанный объект"...   вот, в качестве эксперимента, загрузила на мейл: 

http://files.mail.ru/ST6U6F

http://files.mail.ru/5PF3I8

http://files.mail.ru/B9AJUW

http://files.mail.ru/C6N37X

*УМОЛЯЮ, ПОМОГИТЕ, РАДИ БОГА!!! ПЕРЕВЕДИТЕ В ОБЫЧНЫЙ ФОРМАТ, ПОЖАЛУЙСТА!!! Мне надо успеть распечатать и отправить по месту уже в понедельник, иначе всё сорвётся, а билеты уже продают... Похоже, я попаду в огромную "вонючую" (в плане грандиозного скандала со всеми последствиями) !!!* 
 :Kez 15:  :Suicide2:  :Russian Roulette:  :Zomby:

----------


## Димитрий

> RonyaSoft Poster Designer позволяет печатать плакаты стандартных форматов (A0, A1, A2, A3, A4) или больших форматов размерами до 10 x 10 метров. Поддерживаются различные форматы изображений, включая BMP, GIF , JPG, WMF, EMF.


Скорее всего тебе нужно нажать на кнопку "файл" и найти там строку "экспорт" и оттуда сохранить в JPG

----------


## Kliakca

*11roland13*, это один из форматов изображения, всё легко открывается в ACD.
Или обойдите умом свой редактор просмотра изображений и на файле замените название в ручную.
Для примера было - "Макет афиши 2.*rpd*", а напишите "Макет афиши 2.*jpg*"

[IMG]http://*********org/2197611.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/2198635.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/2208875m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Магистр

> Именно по этой причине и была взята эта фотография. Это, действительно, очень СЛОЖНО. У меня сын давно занимается фотошопом  и, как я вижу, часами сидит и по миллиметру вырезает такие детали.


Долго, очень долго, вот навскидку что у меня получилось за пять минут, просто тратить в пустую время нет возможности:

----------


## Aurora

> Сделай пожалуйста на свой вкус. У тебя наверняка куча прикольных шрифтов


Юля, прости ради бога, но не могу! я просто рисую для себя, для садика. а за такое я и браться боюсь. Правда. Я просто подсказала решение. которое мне пришло в голову, а вот исполнить, врядли смогу. Извини.

----------


## evg28

Подскажите пожалуйста у меня фотошоп на русском 5 версия . На фото лица я убираю тень от глубокой морщины, родинку вот таким способом.
Инструментом лассо выделяю-редактирование -выполнить заливку.......  Получается не всегда хорошо, пятнами иногда получается  бледно зелеными.  Что делать?
Пробовал по другому инструментом штамп - все равно пятнами круглыми получается, цвет  лица не однородный на глаз видна разница.  
Можете что подсказать?
И еще фотография весит 5,39 МБ я ее не обрезаю, не уменьшаю, просто подредактирую, сохраняю как - формат JPEG параметры : качество 10  наилучшее. А получается  в итоге 2,55 МБ  это так и должно быть? Мне не важен размер, мне главное высокое качество!

----------


## magistr

попробуйте поработать с % заливки не делать сразу 100%, а поставить кисть на 15%. пусть сразу не так заметно получается, но зато в результате будет менее заметно ваше издевательство над фотографией.
попробуйте сохранять промежуточные этапы в Tiff или внутренний формат PSD - просто jpg это формат со сжатием, любое сжатие приводит к потере данных. и чем больше вы будете переживать фото - тем более непредсказуемые артефакты у вас могут по вылазить вплоть до:
первое сохранение:


после примерно 20 пересохранений, при этом кроме открыть файл и сохранить как ничего не делалось.  ну кроме средней степени сжатия, для наглядности.


я думаю вам понятно почему JPG не является полиграфическим форматом :)

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> На фото лица я убираю тень от глубокой морщины, родинку вот таким способом.


Есть инструмент - точечная восстанавливающая кисть и заплатка. Поработай с ними.

----------


## O-lusha

И ещё можно поставить себе плагин "портретюр" (это вольный перевод названия, но Яндекс вас поймёт), он вашу задачу сразу же облегчит. Там есть различные варианты автоматичекого улучшения портретов. И не верьте, что он слишком "замыливает" кожу - просто пользоваться им надо на отдельном слое, скопированном с основного, и действие плагина изменять на свой вкус - средний вариант - 50% от прозрачности наложения слоя. Скачать его можно с русификатором, так что в использовании разберетесь быстро.

----------


## overload

> Пробовал по другому инструментом штамп - все равно пятнами круглыми получается, цвет  лица не однородный на глаз видна разница.  
> Можете что подсказать?
> И еще фотография весит 5,39 МБ я ее не обрезаю, не уменьшаю, просто подредактирую, сохраняю как - формат JPEG параметры : качество 10  наилучшее. А получается  в итоге 2,55 МБ  это так и должно быть? Мне не важен размер, мне главное высокое качество!


А Вы штамп подредактируйте на софт, чтобы края размывались (редактируется как обычная кисть). Тогда и пятен не будет. И opacity не на 100% выставьте, а на 70 где-то.
Качество наилучшее не 10, а 12.

----------


## Спартанская Царица

ой, в другой теме написала.... и здесь спрошу - что нужно сделать чтоб в шопе камера рав заработала? (SC4

----------


## magistr

> ой, в другой теме написала.... и здесь спрошу - что нужно сделать чтоб в шопе камера рав заработала? (SC4




у вас есть RAW файл? с какой камеры, возможно у вас новая камера которую CameraRaw не поддерживает, причем не стоит забывать что нельзя просто заменить CameraRAW 5 версии на 6-ю и ожидать, что она заработает на вашем Photoshop CS4, вам еще придется использовать Photoshop CS5

----------


## Спартанская Царица

> у вас есть RAW файл? с какой камеры, возможно у вас новая камера которую CameraRaw не поддерживает,


да, есть файлы РАВ, фотик 550 д кенон эос - я уже и плагинов начала разных версий, пробовала устанавливать... :)) или это все впустую ? и когда открываешь в шопе Отрыть как и внизу выбираешь тип файла..есть только фотошоп рав а самера рав  нет, если открываешь фотошоп рав, требует задать потом размер файла, пишу реальный  и при открытии файла выдает серое изображение, картинки не видно, просто серый фон - что делать???? подскажите

----------


## Спартанская Царица

все разобралась со своей проблемой (надеюсь что это так :)))) - а кто скажет хорош ли этот объектив? Оптика Canon EF 24-105mm f/4L IS USM - может кто таким пользуется?

----------


## magistr

> ..... фотик 550 д кенон эос ....


когда выпускался photoshop CS4 этой камеры не было, поэтому вам поможет только переустановка на CS5

----------


## Спартанская Царица

> когда выпускался photoshop CS4 этой камеры не было, поэтому вам поможет только переустановка на CS5


а не скажите почему когда фото в шопе обрабатываешь и сохраняешь его в JEPG по размеру фотка становится меньше значительно (даже при установке 12 качества) чем само фото реальное с фотоаппарата?

----------


## magistr

по сравнения с чем, c raw - так JPG это формат со сжатием, по любому, даже если ставить 12 то сжатие есть, если вам нужно качество без сжатия - тогда TIFF

----------


## Спартанская Царица

> по сравнения с чем, c raw - так JPG это формат со сжатием, по любому, даже если ставить 12 то сжатие есть, если вам нужно качество без сжатия - тогда TIFF


аа вот в чем дело...все поняла, спасибо

----------


## O-lusha

> а кто скажет хорош ли этот объектив? Оптика Canon EF 24-105mm f/4L IS USM - может кто таким пользуется?


Я с этим объективом работаю на свадьбах. Он по праву считается хорошей рабочей лошадкой. Всё в нем нравится, кроме отсутствия широкого угла. И у меня, и у вас на 550д - это даже не 24, а , примерно, 36... 
В общем, да здравствуют полная матрица и фиксы :Ok:

----------


## InnaViktorovna

подскажите пожалуйста как правильно улучшить качество фото в фотошопе? Читала на бизнес портале варианты, но ничего не получилось. Хочу серьезно заниматься дизайном, бизнес так сказать делать), но сначала бы научиться))

----------


## LINSLI

*InnaViktorovna*, попробуйте посмотреть вот тут http://demiart.ru/forum/index.php?

----------


## Спартанская Царица

> Я с этим объективом работаю на свадьбах. Он по праву считается хорошей рабочей лошадкой. Всё в нем нравится, кроме отсутствия широкого угла. И у меня, и у вас на 550д - это даже не 24, а , примерно, 36...
> В общем, да здравствуют полная матрица и фиксы


так надо тушку полно-матричную? тогда? и будет совсем хорошо? - ну а при таком раскладе отдалить на нем можно? достаточно далеко и в полный рост сфоткать? (если я не в ту сторону думаю, поправьте

----------


## magistr

Не страдайте технофитишизмом. Снимает не камера, а человек.  Снимайте тем что имеете. Я свой "зимний Госпром" снял вообще 18-55, 

который все ругают, но это самая воруемая у меня фотография, уже несколько раз продавал отпечатки и пр.

----------


## Спартанская Царица

> Не страдайте технофитишизмом


:)))))))) - да блин звонят и спрашивают на каком оборудовании работаете :Blink:  немного была шокирована услышав такой вопрос :) - чуть было не сказала: а какие деньги вы мне заплатите? обнаглели совсем, и вправду говорят - наглость второе счастье; хотя возможно это был конкурент...

----------


## InnaViktorovna

> *InnaViktorovna*, попробуйте посмотреть вот тут http://demiart.ru/forum/index.php?


спасибо большое, очень выручил форум!))

----------


## magistr

> :)))))))) - да блин звонят и спрашивают на каком оборудовании работаете немного была шокирована услышав такой вопрос :) - чуть было не сказала: а какие деньги вы мне заплатите? обнаглели совсем, и вправду говорят - наглость второе счастье; хотя возможно это был конкурент...


 у меня было, что позвонил по вакансии, нужен был  фотограф для инет галереи снимать фото. Звоню, и поскольку снимаю и для инет, и знаю что просьюмер для этих целей намного лучше, был крайне удивлен требованию, что у мне должна быть исключительно зеркалка. Ну она есть, говорю, мол хорошо, а какие у вас условия для съемки, есть ли студия, свет и пр. на что получил обалденный ответ, который рассказал мне о "работодателе"всё: 
-"Вы приезжайте завтра с 18:00 до 19:00 (у нас благодаря РАДЕ темнеет уже в 15:30) в районе ДК, там есть заброшенный сквер, обязательно с зеркалкой, и к вам подойдут....." дальше дослушивать я не стал.

----------


## overload

А кошелёк, ключи от машины и серёжки жены захватить заодно не попросили?  :Smile3:

----------


## magistr

Я в ауте. Нам хотят оставить и на лето это ненормальное "Зимнее время", рассвет можно будет встречать в 3:00, зато закаты в 19:00.

----------


## PAN

> закаты в 19:00.


Если ещё электричество не давать - рождаемость резко повысится...)))

----------


## annuschka

Мастера, подскажите пожалуйста следующее:

Сделала в фотошопе на основе одной картинки многослойный документ, т.е. открыла картинку, разблокировала и добавила слоев (текст, маску и т.д. что мне нужно было) Теперь, когда захотела ее распечатать вдруг увидела, что она маленькая получилась.  :Blink:  Я забыла изменить разрешение! Теперь у меня файл в псд формате с разширением в 96 пиксель. Как изменить размер такого файла я знаю, а вот с разрешением - не знаю. Подскажите, как быть.

----------


## Шураша

Изображение - размер изображения. Там и физический размер и разрешение, если я правильно понял задачу.

----------


## annuschka

> Изображение - размер изображения.


ТОчно! :Ok: И как я так проглядела? :Tu: 
Спасибо тебе, добрый человек!

----------


## Pro.prazdnik

Annushka, только учитывайте, что при увеличении разрешения качество картинки значительно ухудшается. В следующий раз, что бы этого избежать создавайте отдельный файл в нужном формате и разрешением 300dpi у уже на него переносите по слоям изображения с других файлов.

----------


## Kladewa1

с гитарой прикольно ))

----------


## Andes

Народ кто сталкивался с конвертацией видеофайла в кучку рисунков, например расшерением tif?

----------


## magistr

> Народ кто сталкивался с конвертацией видеофайла в кучку рисунков, например расшерением tif?


самое простое в бесплатной VirtualDUB - сохранить как изображения, и ждать пока он сохранит кучу картинок

----------


## mangust

> Первый вопрос. 
> [IMG]http://*********ru/897598m.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> У девушки на фотографии очень красивые волосы. "Вырезать" их из фона очень трудно, а хочется их оставить таковыми как они есть, а  не прятать, и не "затерать" ластиком. Может кто-то владеет секретом "вырезания" таких пушистых волос?
> Поделитесь. Думаю многие скажут за это огромное спасибо.


Хороший вопрос.
Да, действительно, выделить пряди волос на прозрачные слои дело если не совсем сложное, тут нужно терпение. Выделить можно всё, вопрос в том, для чего это нужно.. если фото личное, то стоит взяться.. если ради тренировки, возможно не стоит убивать время.
Скажу одно. Перед выделением попробуйте использовать инструмент увеличения-уменьшения снимков. это в левом боком меню фотошопа. Дело в том что при увеличении снимка есть возможность максимально выделить видимую часть прядей волос. Далее можно использовать размытие и там ещё несколько инструментов.
Тут главное усидчивость и аккуратность. Всё это нарабатывается не сразу.

----------


## татуся

> самое простое в бесплатной VirtualDUB - сохранить как изображения, и ждать пока он сохранит кучу картинок


Спасибо за полезную программу,жалко раньше не знала о возможностях этой программы!!!

----------


## Liya-Yarulina

Подскажите пожл  как убрать надпись с картинки? Хочу  распечатать на баннере

----------


## O-lusha

> Подскажите пожл  как убрать надпись с картинки? Хочу  распечатать на баннере


Объяснить не смогу. Могу попробовать ( не факт, конечно). Картинку если пришлёте ( размер для печати). На lusha2688@mail.ru

----------


## Димитрий

[img]http://*********ru/13154363.jpg[/img]

----------


## Димитрий

> Первый вопрос. 
> [IMG]http://*********ru/897598m.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> У девушки на фотографии очень красивые волосы. "Вырезать" их из фона очень трудно, а хочется их оставить таковыми как они есть, а  не прятать, и не "затерать" ластиком. Может кто-то владеет секретом "вырезания" таких пушистых волос?
> Поделитесь. Думаю многие скажут за это огромное спасибо.


refine mask- чудо таблетка. Жду огромные спасибы  :Grin:

----------

Гумочка (11.01.2021)

----------


## Юлиана123

Господа и дамы, умельцы фотошопа и фотожаба. Прошу не судить строго меня, но я все никак не могу осилить эту программу (фотошоп). А мне очень очень надо делать красивые коллажи из фотографий. Пробовала несколько программ простеньких. но они слишком простенькие и нужного эффекта не дают. Может кто-то из Вас знает такую программу простую, удобную на русском языке только для коллажей, но с широким функционалом. Чтобы можно було легко освоить. Чтобы в ней можно было соединять неограниченное число фотографий в одно изображение, накладывать на них разные эффекты, вроде как застаренное или негатив. Чтобы можно было рамки, украшения добавлять, фоны и все такое. Наверняка прогресс уже дошел до таких приложений для компьютера.

----------


## Артур!

Хорошая программа для коллажей - ФотоКОЛЛАЖ . Для быстрого создания красивых коллажей, поздравлений и даже постеров - самое оно. Сам использую её регулярно.

----------

annuschka (28.09.2017), magistr (27.09.2017), Елена Эрнст (01.04.2018)

----------


## asaf

> Хорошая программа для коллажей - ФотоКОЛЛАЖ .


Спасибо за совет.Действительно хорошая.

----------


## 3Dmitri

Спасибо. Полезная ссылка.

----------

